# The CZ brothers



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are my CZ pictures..I love these guns..


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are the CZ brothers dressed up with Coco Bolo grips..They look Handsome.

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=416&limit=recent


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

Nice pair of pistols. I am working to get the same pair.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

tekarra said:


> Nice pair of pistols. I am working to get the same pair.


Oh you will love them...Have you tried shooting CZ's they are so easy to shoot and will hit anything you point at in the range.


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I have never paid any attention to CZ's but I must admit first impression is... WOW!. Those things look like Browning Hi-Powers. What beautiful pistolas they are.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Dougsboy:

That was exactly my first impression..BUt wait till you try to shoot any CZ 75 or 85..They even shoot better than they look like..They fit nicely in the hand and the easiness and accuracy is amazing.


----------

